# Wasserstand sinkt!!



## Fuersorger (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo

Habe bemerkt, dass bei meinem Teich der Wasserstand täglich um bis zu 0.5 mm sinkt. Dabei ist der Teich erst ein Jahr alt und da sollte das eigentlich nicht sein. Es ist ein Folienteich 0.5 mm und ich habe reundherum alles kontrolliert, ob irgendwo etwas abrint oder undicht ist. Konnte aber nichts finden.
Könnte der Wasserrückgang vom warmen sonnigen Wetter und dem Beginn der Vegetationsperiode kommen? 

Bitte um Rat.

mfg Markus.


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Hallo Markus,

wie misst Du denn eine Differenz von 0.5 mm? Oder hast Du Dich da vertan?


----------



## hipsu (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Hallöle,

ich denke mal du hast dich da etwas vertan, wenn nicht, 0.5mm ist doch normal bei dem wetter. Ein halber Millimeter, das ist ja so gut wie nichts! MfG Benny


----------



## Dr.J (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

@Else
Er meint evtl 0,5 cm.

@Markus
Das ist bei mir auch so. Der Teich ist ungeschützt und Wind, Sonne, trockenes Wetter tragen ihren Teil bei. Das gibt sich, wenn wieder mehr Pflanzen da sind und Schatten spenden.


----------



## Eugen (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*



Fuersorger schrieb:


> der Wasserstand täglich um bis zu 0.5 mm sinkt. .




Mißt du mit der Schublehre  

Du meinst wohl 0,5 cm
Das ist immo nix aussergewöhnliches.


----------



## Fuersorger (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

sorry hab mich vertan, meine natürlich 0.5 cm 
habe mir nur Sorgen gemacht, weil ich mir einbilde, dass das letztes jahr nicht so war. 
Aber wenn ihr sagt, dass das bei diesem Wetter normal ist, dann bin ich wieder beruhigt. ( Hätte nämlich nicht gewusst, wie ich meinen Eltern das hätte erklären sollen  )

mfg markus.


----------



## Dodi (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Hallo Markus!

Nur mal so als kleine Richtlinie:

Bei "normaler" Verdunstung ist mit etwa 0,4 bis max. 0,6 cm Wasserverlust zu rechnen. 
Andersrum: es ist mit einer Verdunstung innerhalb 24 Std. auf einen Quadratmeter zwischen 4 und 6 Liter zu rechnen.

Also ist Dein Wasserverlust ganz normal und kein Grund zur Besorgnis!


----------



## Fuersorger (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Danke für eure Antworten. 

Hat mich nämlich sehr erschreckt, dass ich da ja über 20 Liter am Tag verliere.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viel verdunstet (man lernt immer etwas Neues )

mfg markus.


----------



## Kalle (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Ganz normal !!!


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Bei mir kommen die meisten "mm" derzeit allerdings immer noch von oben 

ich freue mich schon auf die Zeit,.. wenn man regelmässig nachfüllen muss   

mfG.


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

N'abend.

Wir haben heute am alten Teich 4m³ Wasser nachlaufen lassen....

Bei uns hat es seit der "Warmzeit" kaum einen Tropfen geregnet, sodass unterdessen ca. 4-5cm Wasser fehlten.

Also kein Grund zur Sorge. Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass die "lieben" Ameisen bereits wieder neue Dochte gebaut haben. :evil


----------



## Starvalley (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Bei der jetzigen Jahreszeit (Sonne und kaum Pflanzen, dazu ungeschützt im Wind) muss ich täglich zwischen 60 und 120 Liter Wasser nachfüllen. Das lässt aber alles wieder nach.

@ Annett:
Hab ich richtig gelesen: 4m² Wasser nachgefüllt??? Abe sicherlich nicht bei Deinem (links im Profil) angegebenen 7 m² Teich, oder!?!


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Moin.

Nein, natürlich nicht. Dann wäre er ja halb leer gewesen. 

Deswegen die Unterscheidung "neuer" und "alter" Teich. Schau mal in mein Useralbum.


----------



## gartenwusel (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Hallo allerseits!
Ich habe zwar keine Antwort aber eine Frage.
Über den Winter (Dezember 2009 bis heute, 16.01.2010) ist mein Wasserspiegel um etwa 8 cm abgesackt.
Das entspricht etwa 5.000 ltr. Mein Teich hat eine Kautschukfolie 1 mm. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß die Folie nicht beschädigt ist. Kann der Wasserverlust allein durch Verdunstung entstanden sein?
Viele Grüße
der "Nichtschwimmer"


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Ich denke mal nicht das so viel Wasser verdunsten kann.
Vielleicht hat die Verrohrung bei dem Frost ein mitbekommen, wenn es irgendwo ein wenig tropft, kann die Menge schon sein


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Hört sich etwas nach "Kappilarwirkung" an einer Stelle im Aussenbereich an,..

Ist dein Teich aktuell nicht zugefrohren ??

Mein "Wasserstand" ist derzeit ca. +10cm ÜBER der normal möglichen Wasserlinie (durch Schnee)..

mfG.


----------



## gartenwusel (16. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Mein Teich friert nicht komplett zu, weil meine Pumpen ständig laufen. Das mit dem Kappilareffekt könnte ich mir schon vorstellen. Die Verrohrung ist, soweit ich erkennen kann, ok. Wenn die Uferzonen wieder begehbar sind, werde ich mal schauen, ob ich einen möglichen "Kappilareffektauslöser" finde. Vielen Dank schon mal vorab.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Joachim (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Wir hatte am alten Teich letztes Jahr auch einen ungewollten "Auslauf" aber nach massiven nachfüllen bildete sich an einer Stelle außerhalb ne Sumpflandschaft, woraufhin mein Frauchen den Problemverursacher fand... 

Das soll zwar nicht als "DIE" Methode dargestellt sein, aber auch wir hatten dadurch wirklich hohe Wasserverluste.


----------



## gartenwusel (17. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wasserstand sinkt!!*

Ich war heute Morgen am Teich.
Die Pflanzen sind alle so umgeknickt, daß hier wohl der Kappilareffekt greift.
Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit die überstehenden Pflanzenteile kappen und hoffe, daß dann der Spuk ein Ende hat.
Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## dizzzi (17. Sep. 2018)

Ich mache mal das Thema wieder auf und trage meine  Wasserstandsschwankungen  der letzten Tage ein.  Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit falls es einen interessiert. 

 Der Teich liegt im Halbschatten und das Wetter ist meistens gut. 

Zeitraum: 7.9.-17.9.2018

-1 cm 
-1 cm 
-0,2 cm 
-0,5 cm 
-0,3 cm 
-0,7 cm 
-0,7 cm 
-1,8 cm 
-0,5 cm 
-0,5 cm 
-1,4 cm


----------



## ThomasBiWo (17. Sep. 2018)

Hast Du das nicht in Excel mit Summe drunter? Wer soll das zusammenrechnen?


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2018)

Darum geht es doch garnet


----------



## dizzzi (17. Sep. 2018)

troll20 schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch garnet


Genau. Es geht um die Schwankungen, die je nach Wetter sein können. An den Tagen wo es bullig heiß war hatte ich auch gerne mal -3cm.

Nun könnt ihr ja mal bei euch 10 Tage messen, und dann sieht man ob das so normal ist.

LG

Udo


----------



## ThomasBiWo (17. Sep. 2018)

Steht aber nicht in Deiner Exceltabelle...  Du willst also herausbekommen was normal ist... Na dann mal viel Spaß dabei.    Der Beitrag ist aus 2010...


----------



## dizzzi (17. Sep. 2018)

ThomasBiWo schrieb:


> Steht aber nicht in Deiner Exceltabelle...  Du willst also herausbekommen was normal ist... Na dann mal viel Spaß dabei.    Der Beitrag ist aus 2010...


 Hallo Thomas,

iCh habe es nur hier hinein gepackt wegen dem Titel!!!   Falls einer mal nach diesem Thema „Wasserstand „ suchen sollte. 
Und ich denke meine Schwankungen sind normal.
 Und was hast du immer mit Excel?
 Wenn ich die Summe wissen will würde ich es vielleicht in Excel packen  oder aber im Kopf ausrechnen. 
 Aber wie bereits erwähnt geht es nicht um die Summe sondern um die Tendenzen die an einem Tag entstehen kann.

LG

Udo


----------



## Joachim (17. Sep. 2018)

Es zeigt zumindest, was auch ohne Loch im Teich oder Dochteffekt so am Tag verschwinden kann. Denke schon das solche Zahlen den ein oder anderen beruhigen können.


----------



## ThomasBiWo (17. Sep. 2018)

Schlimm ist halt der gemeine Dochteffekt im gemeinen Gartenteich.


----------



## Joachim (18. Sep. 2018)

Richtig - nur das es auch ohne diesen zu relativ viel Verlusten kommen kann, wenn der Teich exponiert liegt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2018)

Hi Dizzi,

je nach Wetterlage schwankt der tägliche Wasserverlust bei mir auch zwischen 1-2cm bei Wind auch deutlich mehr

selbst der große See in meiner Nähe ist fast leer und "hessisch Atlantis" wieder aufgetaucht. In den letzten 12 Wochen ist der Wasserspiegel im Edersee um 34m !!!!!!  gefallen. Könnte dieses Jahr einen Niedrigwasserrekord geben und selbst die gesprengte Bericher Brücke das erst mal seit 40 Jahren wieder zum Vorschein kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## dizzzi (19. Sep. 2018)

Na dann fällt ja das diesjährige Harley-Treffen ins TROCKENE...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Na dann fällt ja das diesjährige Harley-Treffen ins TROCKENE...



wieso?, ein Harley-Treffen am (oder im) Edersee


----------



## dizzzi (19. Sep. 2018)

Am Edersee ist doch jährlich ein Harleytreffen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Am Edersee ist doch jährlich ein Harleytreffen.



ich fahr halt keinen Kutter (noch sonst ein motorisiertes 2rad)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Sep. 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich fahr halt keinen Kutter (noch sonst ein motorisiertes 2rad)
> 
> MfG Frank


https://www.google.com/search?q=Ede...dAhWsyoUKHX7VAc4Q7Al6BAgBEA0&biw=1360&bih=611


----------



## pyro (20. Sep. 2018)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich mache mal das Thema wieder auf und trage meine  Wasserstandsschwankungen  der letzten Tage ein.  Als Vergleichsmöglichkeit falls es einen interessiert.
> 
> Der Teich liegt im Halbschatten und das Wetter ist meistens gut.
> 
> ...



 Ich hab seit eine Woche sehr grosse Sorgen um meinen Teich - siehe dazu auch Extrathread.

Seit letzten Donnerstag ist der Wasserspiegel nun um ca. 15 cm gefallen - wobei der Hauptverlust von Do bis So war. Von So abend bis gestern abend sank der Wasserspiegel um 2.5cm was im Bereich des Normalen ist bei schönem sonnigen Wetter.

Mich macht aber der extreme Wasserverlust zwischen Donnerstag und Sonntag sehr nervös, hatte schon eine schlaflose Nacht und bin sehr aufgekratzt deswegen.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Sep. 2018)

ja da kannst Du jetzt aber nichts anderes machen als rundum Deine Folie und alle Schlauchverbindungen zu kontrollieren. Das ist doch in Deinem thread mWn auch alles besprochen worden oder nicht? Oder welche alternative Antwort erhoffst Du Dir noch?


----------



## pyro (20. Sep. 2018)

Ich hab noch den einen oder anderen Zweifel beim Ergebnis "Wühlmaus oder Maulwurf"... siehe anderer Thread.

Ich will noch andere Dinge besprechen und abklären...


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Sep. 2018)

Ja, dann habe ich auch ein Loch....ich werde aber die Suche erst mal verschieben....Tags warmes Wasser, Nacht kalte Luft..... das warte ich erst mal ab.
Ich beziehe mein Wasser aber auch aus einem Brunnen.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Sep. 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> Ich hab noch den einen oder anderen Zweifel beim Ergebnis "Wühlmaus oder Maulwurf"... siehe anderer Thread.
> 
> Ich will noch andere Dinge besprechen und abklären...


Hast du denn schon über ein paar Tage mal gemessen wieviel du täglich verlierst?
Lg

Udo


----------

